# I got my Elk!!!



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Welp, after a lot of help from the guys on this forum I learned a lot last year about Elk. 
I made a hunt up Strawberry this opening weekend and it all came together!

We got to the area we wanted to hunt at about 4 PM Friday.
I have never been to this area so the game plan was to just drive the roads until I saw the kinda habitat the Elk like. We saw a really good looking area so we stopped and walked out. After about 100 feet we saw fresh sign, then more and more sign. After about 200 yards my Brother saw an Elk in the trees about 15 feet from us! We decided to move the truck down the road to camp so that we weren't right next to where we were hunting and spook the animals. 
We decided this was where we'd hunt, the Elk were in there. We backed the truck up and just decided to camp out in the open sage brush. We didn't want to setup camp right on top where the Elk were.
After we get the camp setup we headed for an area on top the hill to the North of us and we glassed and waited to see where the Elk would come out of the trees. At about 7:30 the herd came out, bugleing and calling like crazy! They were about 200 head grazing the sage brush outside of the pines.
our excitment took a little hit when 2 trucks pulled up and camped right where we had first stopped the truck. When we walked the trail passed the guys camping they had a little kid that was shooting a .22. We talked to the guys for a little while and headed to our camp. My brother who is from Louisiana was a little ticked about the fact that they would pull up 2 blocks from our camp and start target shooting. I explained to him that this is Utah and the people are different. He thought it was really stupid to start target shooting so close to someone elses camp. I asked if we had kids with us that wanted to shoot would we let them still shoot if someone else camped around us? Then he kinda calmed down and realized they are out to have fun and we don't own the spot, he was just really dissapointed that we didn't have that area to ourselves.
I said it doesn't matter, I'm planning on the pressure keeping the Elk in the thickness, that is my strategy, the more hunters the more those Elk will be in thick stuff and that is where I'm going to hunt them.

My brother wanted to get up and sit on the trails that the Elk came out on before the sun came up. I said no things are going to change once the hunters start hitting the woods.
He didn't think I was right but said he'd do whatever I thought was best. So instead of getting in the woods at daybreak where we wouldn't be able to have any view of the area and watch the Elk. We headed out on the trail and sat at the crossing of the 2 creeks we were near so we could see what the Elk were going to do once the hunt started. After about 30 minutes we heard some calling about a half mile to our right where there was some thick pines. We started heading to them and then we saw a heard coming down the canyon wall.
They went straight to the pines and so we chased after them. We got to the pines and sat on the trails they used to get in there. After about an hour or sitting and listening to a lot of buggles and seeing Elk in the distance we got in the trees and snuck around. We walked up on some nice bulls and got about 50 yards from them. The wind swirled and they winded us.
We hunted in there a while and never found the herd. Who knows how far they went till they bedded down!
We made the evening hunt where we saw the big heard come out of the trees friday evening but after we heard them calling and thought they were about to come out the wind swirled and we never heard them again.
We heard a lot of cow calling in a patch of pines across from us so we decided to go try to get in there. As we walked down toward the patch of pines we walked up on about 15 Elk crossing the creek bottom 100 yards ahead of us, if only we would have been 10 minutes faster! Soon as all those Elk crossed which took about 20 minutes because they kept stalling, we just sat at that water crossing. We saw another one coming but she took a different path across the creek. I ran up ahead to try to cut her off and it work. I saw her walk up but she was about 40 yards, I know that is close for you guys but I was sticking to 30 I know I am on target at 30!
It got dark so we walked out and decided to hunt the pines where all the calling was coming from for the Sunday morning hunt.
My Brother went into the pines while I walked the top edge of the pines along the aspens.
I heard a little calling up in the aspens but thought it was a little to far to try to sneak up on. They were moving away from me so I just kept going along the pines.
When I got to the area me and my brother where planning on meeting up I saw Elk sneaking out of the trees, I knew my brother bumped them in there so I was glad he got into them. We met up and he was pumped he got into about 200 of them and said they were all around him. He had one walk straight at him at 10 yards, he couldn't draw back and it was a straight on shot so he passed it. He said they we catching him off guard so he never got a shot. He said looking back he could have got 4 shots but was just rattled and caught off guard.
We ate lunch and let them calm down for about 3 hours. We took baths in the creek, changed into fresh cloths, got all our scent under control and went in for a sneak attack at about 3 pm!
We found them feeding in the thickness and got about 60 yards from a cow, I thought we were going to get her but as the thunderstorms started to form the wind got variable and the Elk that were above us got our wind. We had found about 100 of them in those pines. They ran down and then went back to feeding. After about 10 minutes all was calm again. I told my brother look the wind is going to bust us, you are going to have to just go for it and crawl up to try for a shot. He took 3 steps and the wind gusted right at the cow!! They blew and started heading away. 
We walked out and decided to let the storms pass and just go in later and sit on the trails in the pines for the evening hunt once the wind got more consistant.
He saw 1 cow but it was to dark to get a shot. 
Next morning (Monday) we headed back into the pines and heard a cow call once. We sat and waited but never had any movment. We snuck through the whole patch and never found them, we figured they were bedded down in the thickness and didn't want to go in there and bust them. We decided to go get cleaned up. The day before the Elk were feeding at 3 pm so we decided to make a sneak attack at that time again. 
We got cleaned up again and headed back in for about 2:30. Soon as we walked up to the edge of the pines 2 Elk jumped out and busted us, they were on a main trail heading up to the aspens. 
We snuck through the pines and decided to split up, he took the low end and I went a little high. I got to the end and stood on a big fallen down tree. I looked behind me and saw legs walking through the brush 30 yards above me. I got an arrow knocked and got reading, I kept seeing them walking through the trees. I was getting really amped up and trying to keep calm but with no success!!
The first cow walked right out in the open and looked at me, she didn't know what I was and just kept walking along the trail. She disappeared into the brush and I drew back, I knew they would all walk in the same spot and they did. cow after cow would walked and 2 of them I had my pin dead on them but I was rattled and shaking bad. I almost touched off the shot twice but something was telling me not to. After they all passed I sat down a gathered myself. I've never shot at an animal with the bow and I was shocked at how bad I got rattled. I gathered my nerves and made my way to my brother. He didn't see anything and after putting the peices together we realized the Elk were leaving the patch of pines we were in. All the Elk we saw that day were heading out of the pines. I don't think it was from our pressure because they were heading out as we were heading in it wasn't like we were in there and pushed them out, I think they were just moving on but who knows.
We were planning on sitting on main trails in the pines but I just had a gut feeling to hang out at the river crossing where we kept seeing them cross the first evening.
We got down and set up. A cow came down but crossed about 300 yards down the creek. I went and set up down there while my brother stayed put.
When I got to the crossing I noticed the wind was drifting my scent down creek towards my brother. I walked up the creek to the next crossing and the wind was good. I sat tight and saw a cow cross on another crossing, I went to that crossing and then saw one cross where I was first sitting!!! I felt like I was playing bang the gopher at chucky cheese, the Elk are always a step ahead of you!! I just sat put and stopped changing my spot. About an hour later at about 730 a cow crossed just out of range on a different crossing. She stood across the creek at about 60 yards from me and she had a collar on her. Once it was getting a little dark I headed back to my brother. 
As I walked up about 300 yards before my brother I saw what I thought was an Elk headed down the canyon wall towards my brother. I couldn't tell if it was a rock or an Elk but I played it safe and walked away about 100 yards and got on my knee. It never moved so I knew it was a rock but decided I'll just stay here till it is dark, I didn't want to blow his hunt.
Right then I heard rocks falling above me. I looked and a group of about 20 was heading down, they were going to pass about 100 yards above me but then switched back and were now passing 60 yards above me, still to far. Then they switched again and were now 40!! I started to draw, I knew I had time, they were strung out in a line so I could just wait to see if they would get closer. I just kept telling myself don't panic don't get rattled, stay calm.
The first cow switched back again!!!! Now 60 yards up in front of me she switched and if she just kept walking she would pass right above me! She kept coming, I was just kneeling in the open but she was above me so the ground behind me I figured was the backdrop and kept them from seeing me. As she got close I thought man how do I draw back I'm just sitting in the open! I figured if I draw it will just make her stop and look. I waited till she was almost broadside and I drew back. Right at the end of the draw when I anchored they all stopped and looked at me. She was nearly perfectly broadside but a little facing me. I found my 1 pin and aimed right in front the shoulder and touched it off, WHAPPP the arrow nailed right where the pin was and she took off, I could see the fletching sticking out but she ran up the mountain so strong and didn't even flinch when the arrow landed I got scared that maybe I hit the bone. I got another arrow and she stopped about 100 yards up from me. I knew I hit her and figured another arrow wouldn't hert so I launched another arrow at her but missed just in front of her. Just as the arrow hit the ground she staggered!! She braced up and then staggered again. I was praying she wouldn't recover and she fell!!! She rolled down the shale about 50 yards and she was done!!!!!!!!!!! After a Thanks to the big Guy upstairs I gave a wahoo to let my brother know I got one. I walk to where he was and yelled to him that I got one. He was pumped big time!
We got up to her and he was shocked how big she was, our hearts both kinda sank when we realized we had to get this beast out and it was now dark and we are about 2 miles back. I know a lot of guys lose the animals to bears and stuff if left overnight so we were getting her out.
We pushed her and she rolled all the way down to the trail.
We couldn't even roll her on flat ground to get her facing the right way for good pictures of the side the arrow went in!!
We took a few fast pictures and got to cutting. I was careful to find my arrow in the lungs and saw that it was a double lung shot that hit in the front of the lungs just perfect! The lungs where all sliced up. She only ran about 50 yards. Once I got that arrow out of the way I got to work. My brother threw the back leg over his shoulder and I had a game bag full of choice backstraps and loins. We FINALLY made it to the truck and got the pack frames. I was pretty nervous walking back up to the Elk thinking maybe a bear had found her, the smell was driffting right down the creek and I know the berry is loaded with bears. We got to her and she was fine, nothing found her. As we boned it all out and loaded the frames I started hearing the rocks above us. I shined the light and didn't see anything. Then I head a coyote start calling!! Really glad we didn't wait till morning for the second trip!! As I started to walk away from her I looked back to see if we left any meat, We did a good job on the bone out. She was just bones we left nothing!! I got the meat all the way up to the head and all the way down to the knees!! Just skin and bones, we paid for it though on the way back, I had atleas 100 lbs on each trip!!
The second trip out we were exhausted, my brother got dehydrated and once we FINALLY made back to the truck again he chugged a bunch of water before I could tell him to sip it. 20 minutes later he pucked his guts up! I was really worried about him as I picked the camp up, he just laid in the truck. I told him DON'T chug water take little sips. After I got camp packed up and headed out an hour went by and he was holding the water down. He sipped water for about 2 hours and I knew he was good. 

All in all it was unreal!! What a blast!! It couldn't have went better other than the dehydration. I am really proud of myself and my brother. We held our shots and stuck to our range. I made a near perfect shot because I held out for a shot I knew I could make.
We where ready for the kill, I had the skinning knives, sharpening stones and game bags in my backpack ready to go. 
My brother packed his ice chest with 70 lbs. of choice meat and caught his flight back to Louisiana. I now have over 200lbs of meat aging in the ice sitting in my living room!!
I'll never go back to the rifle, I'm hooked on archery hunting!! The closeness that you get to the animals and the attention to detail you need for bow hunting is far more rewarding once you get the shot. Seeing the arrow hit the vitals is a memory I'll never forget.
I still have a deer tag in my wallet and after I get all this meat packed up I'll be in the woods again looking for a nice meat deer!!

Sorry for the long story!!!
The blood on her chest in the picture is not the shot placement. I shot her on the other side.
Thanks to all of you on here that have givening me tips about Elk hunting!!
I hope all of you have a great hunting season and I hope I'm able to post another success story for my deer hunt next weekend!!! Wasatch front here I come!!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

well done, way to wait for the shot you knew you could make, takes a big man to do that! Congrats!


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

sounds like it was a blast. congrats on the successful hunt


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Way to get it done hoghunter!!!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Great job and great perserverance. Congratulations!!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Congratulations! Great story, I loved every detail!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Coolest story I've read around here in a long time. 8) 

If I were to give one bit of advice for next year it would be to shoot a cow in the middle when you've got a choice. The lead cow is an older, stronger cow (i.e. tougher meat). The last cow is an old dried up cow (i.e. tougher meat). Pick a smallish cow from the middle. 

FWIW- I'm probably the last one who should give that advice. If I'm in range of an elk the arrow is on its way.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wooo Hooo!! OOO°)OO 

Great story. "Elk meat on ice in the living room" My kinda guy.




Your post is 3,084 words long, a new UWN record. You win a free one-year subscription to the UWN and a 3 oz. bag of Uncle Goober's Antelope Pepper Jerky!!!!!!!! :O--O:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

That is awesome, I love these stories! Congrats to you and your brother!


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Good job and great story!!


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Great story.


----------



## freedomcell (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice work, congrats


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

great job. You worked hard and deserve it!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

BirdDogger said:


> Coolest story I've read around here in a long time. 8)
> 
> If I were to give one bit of advice for next year it would be to shoot a cow in the middle when you've got a choice. The lead cow is an older, stronger cow (i.e. tougher meat). The last cow is an old dried up cow (i.e. tougher meat). Pick a smallish cow from the middle.
> 
> FWIW- I'm probably the last one who should give that advice. If I'm in range of an elk the arrow is on its way.


Yeah I'll keep that in mind next year but I was most concerned about getting a clean kill. She was going to pass 10 yards in front of me before the next cow would have been in range so I didn't really want to risk her busting me. I did think about it though.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Much easier with a gun, I know.


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

Way to go!
Great story!


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Congrats! Back to work then aye?! THAT SUCKS!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't know about a lead cow being bad eating. I have shot lead cows and following cows along with the one on the tail end and all of them except for one was just as good as any elk out there. The one that wasn't that good was a young one that somebody had tried to poach earlier that summer. She had a hole through her stomach that was all but healed but she didn't have any fat on her and I just may of saved her a long death during the winter. 

Now for your story, I hope that you get one next year just so that we can read another one.


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

Well played sir


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations on your success! Should be some great eats.

Your story was so good I almost thought I was there. Thanks. 8)


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the great story. Good job on getting her all out in one night. I know it's a lot of hard work, but it sounds like you saved her from the coyotes.


----------



## Jonwo (Apr 29, 2010)

Awesome story!! This really makes me want to pick my bow back up and do some archery hunting... I havn't shot it in a couple years now maybe next year after I have some practice I will try it out again!


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

We like the long story...
Congrats!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Critter said:


> I don't know about a lead cow being bad eating. I have shot lead cows and following cows along with the one on the tail end and all of them except for one was just as good as any elk out there. The one that wasn't that good was a young one that somebody had tried to poach earlier that summer. She had a hole through her stomach that was all but healed but she didn't have any fat on her and I just may of saved her a long death during the winter.
> 
> Now for your story, I hope that you get one next year just so that we can read another one.


LOL, I was worried that the story was way to long, I left tons of stuff out of it, it was an action packed weekend. !!

I ate some of her lastnight and it was nice and tender!!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice job and congratulations!


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome story! i enjoyed every second of reading it and picturing it in my mind. SWEET!


----------



## duct tape (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the awesome story. Felt like I was there. Way to go.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Congrats!! time for elk steaks on the BBQ


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cpngrats Hog!


----------



## Zedhead (May 4, 2010)

Wow what a great read. Thanks for taking the time and effort into it!


----------

